# Gauging Interest: Free Chinese Water Dragon to good home



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey all I am thinking about giving away my juvie (14-16 inch snout to tail) water dragon. My bedroom is just to damp with my tanks and the dragon cage. If anyone could take him/her who has researched them and could give it a gould home please post here.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Pmed............................


----------

